# Arequipa - Cortesia de José Antonio y Rolo



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/8350/dsc00550fd9.jpg




linda! :happy:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

La iglesia es la que se ve por la mitad, lo que se ve completo es un cole


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

Jeremy, ese no es un cole, creo que todo es la iglesia que es bastante moderna, no creo que tenga la antiguedad de las demas iglesias en Arequipa.

Rolo es el pata que me ayuda a tomar las fotos y que sale en la foto en las galerias gamesa.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

La veo mejor que en Septiembre del 2004,la ciudad se a modernizado bastante,lo que si faltan son edificios y mas iluminacion.Despues de eso estan muy buenas las fotos,gracias Jose Antonio.

Jose Antonio te molestaria si uso tus fotos para un thread de Arequipa en el foro internacional?Estan muy buenas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Puta que se ve linda Arequipa de noche, oee pero como tomaron esas fotos del mall, a mi no me dejaron tomar ... Oh lo tomaron a escondidas?????


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> PD: El 15 de agosto AQP cumple 466 años de fundacion española, queria pedirte a ti Vane o Sky si pudiesen pedir permiso para poner un banner alusivo a esta fecha ..... se lo agreceria bastante



Hmmm pues pon en banners una foto bonita o panoràmica de tu ciudad y de leyenda lo de la fundaciòn.... Ojalà Sky estè leyendo esto para que me ayude con Jan. Se podrìa proponer como foto de ciudad....

Con gusto te ayudarè... para la bella Arequipa


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

normal amigo, normal


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

pero me dices en que thread para verlo


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

no voy a hacer un thread solo para arequipay


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

buen trabajo, estan bonitas las fotos!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Un poco mas de la blanca...  









Mirador del valle arequipeño ....



















*panoramicas*









Nocturna ... :runaway:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Muy buenas las fotos que has puesto, rafo!


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

esta es la unica foto que me gusta


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Buenas fotos, hay zonas muy bonitas ahi, yo pensé que de arequipa ya se había mostrado todo


----------



## from Trujillo (Jul 5, 2006)

Muy bonitas fotos sobre su ciudad, los felicito y de paso los saludo porque estan proximos a celebrar su Aniversario de Fundación. Felicidades.


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

arequipa como siempre tan linda, x siaca alguien ha tomado fotos del gym sport life de 5 pisos el diseño esta bacan sino para tomar las fotos


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey, que foto más espectacular, linda Arequipa.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jisals said:


> arequipa como siempre tan linda, x siaca alguien ha tomado *fotos del gym sport life * de 5 pisos el diseño esta bacan sino para tomar las fotos


ese gimnasio creo que queda en JLBR ?? , nadie a tomado fotos de el , hablando del tema aca en AQP hay gyms con buenos diseños: como el que mencionas , uno al costado del magnus y otro en Umacollo...


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

si, queda en la av andres avelino caceres a una cuadra para llegar a la av dolores, no me acuerdo como se llama la urb donde queda


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Me dan ganas de conocer la ciudad de Arequipa.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jisals said:


> si, queda en la av andres avelino caceres a una cuadra para llegar a la av dolores, no me acuerdo como se llama la urb donde queda


entonces estoy en lo cierto, ese gym fue toda una sorpresa para mi se encuentra un poco escondido pero bien bonito se parece al poder judicial de Trujillo y tiene 6 pisos todos forrados en cristal...


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*Trate de arreglar algunas fotos.*


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Usando Google Earth:*









*Club Internacional*










*Intercambio Vial * 










*Vista del Hotel Libertador (5 estrellas), que verde....*


*Otras vistas del cemtro de la ciudad:*









*Mall Panoramico*









Antiguo edificio arequipeño... creo que ahi funciona la RENIEC


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

amigos arequipeños una pregunta porque le dicen mall panoramico?????
cuantos metros cuadrados tiene, hay tiendas por departamentos, supermercados, multicines, locales de marcas conocidas tanto nacionales como internacionales (bata, inkafarma, fasa, gmo, kfc, pizza hut, etc) espero que me lo respondan se los agradezco de antemano
saludos


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

el nombre en verdad es Centro Comercial Panoramico,no es mall Panoramico.Es un centro comercial sin tiendas por departamento pero es grande,tiene tiendas de surf y ropa de moda y marca,es mas que una galeria comercial.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> el nombre en verdad es Centro Comercial Panoramico,no es mall Panoramico.Es un centro comercial sin tiendas por departamento pero es grande,tiene tiendas de surf y ropa de moda y marca,es mas que una galeria comercial.


ok gracias pero dime las dimensiones son como plaza del sol(piura) menos o mas???????


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

Bonitas las fotos, me gusto mucho esa ciudad, cuando pase por ahi cuando fui a Lima de veraneo, me gusto mucho la zona de plaza con su iglesia colonial, muy hermoso.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Aca esta mi banner alusivo al 15 de Agosto:










:cheers: *Salud por la blanca * :cheers:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

el mall panoramico  se ve bien por fuera.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

elmiocid said:


> ok gracias pero dime las dimensiones son como plaza del sol(piura) menos o mas???????


si algo asi.Tiene mas tiendas y mas pisos que el Plaza del Sol pero no tiene la tienda por departamento ni un variado patio de comidas o cine.Pero tiene muchas tiendas de ropa surf,zapatos etc.El mall es un poco viejo,es el primer centro comercial de la ciudad pero lo tratan de mejorar para que no muera del todo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bonito se ve la zona del hotel Libertador! eso en Selva Alegre no?


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Que bonito se ve la zona del hotel Libertador! eso en Selva Alegre no?


si mi estimado ...


----------



## jon_wowow (May 29, 2006)

zid said:


>


wuauuuu!!!
q vista me encanta Arequi!!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jon_wowow said:


> wuauuuu!!!
> q vista me encanta Arequi!!


y eso que no has visto arequipa des`pues de un "nevazon" es realmente impactante,


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

el c.c panoramico fue inaugurado en 1993 , tiene 6 niveles 2 escaleras mecanicas y un ascensor panoramico
tiene tiendas de movistar, claro y tiene muy buenas tiendas de ropa, aunque un poco caras hasta q se inauguro saga era uno de lo mas elegantes en el centro


----------



## jon_wowow (May 29, 2006)

rafo18 said:


> y eso que no has visto arequipa des`pues de un "nevazon" es realmente impactante,


wow ya me imagino tienes fotos de ese fenomeno?
quiero verlas!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy buenas las últimas fotos.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jon_wowow said:



> wow ya me imagino tienes fotos de ese fenomeno?
> quiero verlas!!!


*El chachani 6031 msnm*





























*El misti 5881 msnm*











*l Pichu Pichu 5500 msnm*











*Bella vista panoramica*










Complacido...


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

pense que ibas a poner foto del "nevazon" en la ciudad blanca.
plop! jajajaja


----------

